# Snow Fighters Wanted! -Cleveland-



## PrecisionS&I

Winter Workers Needed!

Precision Snow And Ice Management, Inc. is looking for experienced and dedicated snow fighters for the 2016/2017 winter season.

Must be available November 1, 2016 to April 1, 2017.

Application requirements:
- valid drivers license with 4 or less points
- available 24/7 when it snows, this is on-call work
- reliable transportation to work
- available to attend pre-season training sessions

Available Positions

Salt Truck Driver
Plow Truck Driver
Route Leader
Equipment Operator
Sidewalk Crew Leader
Sidewalk Crew Member
Sub-Contractor Plow (BEDFORD, SOLON, MACEDONIA, TWINSBURG, AURORA, STREETSBORO, HUDSON, STOW, BROADVIEW HTS. AKRON.)
Sub-Contractor Sidewalk (Crew of 2 minimum and pick up truck or van)

We offer Great Pay, End of Season Bonus, Fun Work Environment.

We provide unrivaled service to commercial customers throughout Northern Ohio.

Call Today- 216 236 3620
Email- [email protected]


----------

